# Tips for Kenyan in espresso



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not done much single origin in espresso.

Have 'the roastery' Kenyan rugeju and struggling to dial it in.

Any tips please in espresso in terms of general grind (relative to dark blends), brew temp and ratios?

Any specific tips with this bean on e61 hx machine even better


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Hows it tasting at the moment? This will help figure out what you can do differently


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sour and is pouring too fast - though if I tighten grind it channels.

Aiming for 1:2 though something is telling me I should slacken off and aim nearer 1:3 - wondering if anyone else finds this


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Notes are blackcurrant, passion fruit and treacle. Maybe getting a little blackcurrant though is hard to tell - too sour


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't get too worried about time, pull a 1:3 and see how you get on. if its still sour then go longer (maybe 3.5). Tighten grind a bit at a time if 3.5 is still sour.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

kenyans can be really tricky. Have you ever had one as filter? If not, have a go at cupping it. It may be that it just isnt for you.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

No I haven't - good point.

I'll try 1:3 next, thanks - coarsen so it's still around 30 seconds yeah?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Stick with the same grind and just extract more. If its bitter and nasty at 1:3 then loosen grind or try 2.5. As a starter it can be easier to stick with a 1:2 in 25s-30s grind and just change ratio. This way you dont have to continually have to keep purging.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great will do, cheers. I'll try this on weekend as don't do caf beans much.

I'm back to the safety and ease of a decaf espresso blend for now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes don't buy kenyan's as espresso. They are hard bugger to get right and a acquired taste ( especially if you like a darker type roast bean )

If you are tightening and its channeling then that's down to your distribution i think .

Is it listed as a filter or espresso roast or an " omni " roast


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice one boots - was hoping you'd be around.

Ok good to know, certainly more than I can chew with my current experience levels anyway.

I'll try unoll tips and then consign to aeropress perhaps


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've struggled a bit with lightly roasted Kenya Karringa, getting very sour espresso at my typical parameters (1:2, total time 1g per 1s) and I had luck going the other way around, tightening the grinder quite a bit and making a thick ristretto around 1:1,3 in cca. 36 seconds for an 18g dose in the VST basket, it took a long time for the first drops to emerge but the espresso was pretty good especially after it cooled down a bit. The truth is, that coffee was excellent for drip/aeropress and I tried 'spro just for the heck of it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Kenyans are amazing to dial in because you'll hit that sweet spot and OHHHH MAMA! Don't let anyone tell you a Kenyan is hard to dial in, those lot are scared of grinding finer than ever before. And trust me, you'll have to do just that!

Aim to go 1:2.5, working your way up in yield a gram at a time. You should eventually hit some sweetness but also a level of acidity that'll be more pleasing than overpowering.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ah ok thanks boys - more things to try, will let u know how I get on. I do like the sound of that sweetness and still bright - think I would like that.

Boots mentioned this bean is listed as an omni bean perhaps - where can I find these listings, is there a website perhaps?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just to continue learning about different beans - is there a recommended source on the web?

Somewhere to read about what beans work well in espresso, which don't etc?

5 months in to this game and my obsession is moving from machines to beans!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

If this is your first experience of a single origin Kenyan, I would suggest brewing it as filter (or cupping) first. It'll be be easier to make something tasty this way and will give you a better understanding of what Kenyan coffee is "about". I'm not saying don't bother with espresso, but in my view it is a slightly strange way to approach Kenyan coffee for the first time


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok thanks fluffles, I'll do some experimenting - I only use aeropress apart from espresso.

If there a another pour over or immersion that might be a better way to get to know this bean?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Just to continue learning about different beans - is there a recommended source on the web?
> 
> Somewhere to read about what beans work well in espresso, which don't etc?
> 
> 5 months in to this game and my obsession is moving from machines to beans!


Its all personal preference , first , do you like the taste notes...

Kenyan is probably the only one that can be a little more difficult to extract and personally i used to find harder to deal with as espresso , the acidity if not extracted in the sweet spot can be , anything else , give it a go .Unless it's listed as a filter roast only , then with your set up that may be harder to get the best from. Alot of places now " omni " roast - so have one roast for espresso and filter.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Just to continue learning about different beans - is there a recommended source on the web?
> 
> Somewhere to read about what beans work well in espresso, which don't etc?
> 
> 5 months in to this game and my obsession is moving from machines to beans!


I've learned a lot over the years through Hasbean Steve's blog posts and various articles. He goes into a lot of detail and makes it interesting to read.

I think I have been inspired more recently by the posts on the forum (Beans/In your cup etc). I've tried beans I wouldn't probably have bothered with - and 'bean' pleasantly surprised (mostly in a good way)!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Mildred I'll have a good look on there


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Its all personal preference , first , do you like the taste notes...
> 
> Kenyan is probably the only one that can be a little more difficult to extract and personally i used to find harder to deal with as espresso , the acidity if not extracted in the sweet spot can be , anything else , give it a go .Unless it's listed as a filter roast only , then with your set up that may be harder to get the best from. Alot of places now " omni " roast - so have one roast for espresso and filter.


I still struggle with this although I know it's good advice - just because I'm still so green when it comes to tasting.

I'm much farther on than a couple of months ago though still rely as much on times, weights, watching pour as I do on taste.

Good learning though - thanks.

I've realised today that just because I'm not getting huge amounts of crema coming out of the naked pf and a big thick gloopy cone like I do with a blend - it doesn't mean it isn't extracting well


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Or rather it doesn't necessarily mean it isn't


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

With a Kenyan, you'll find that some are super soluble and you'll massively overstep the mark with extraction, and some are (sometimes irritatingly) notoriously hard to extract (Ruiru, anyone?) and will give you nightmares about refraction and bean density.

Best way to find out more about them? Taste lots. Read even more. Take notes. So so many notes. Literally reams of notes.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm reading and tasting ;-)

Feels like I've learnt nothing when I try a bean like this.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Btw how would one do 'cupping' at home?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Btw how would one do 'cupping' at home?


Have you got a small French press?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

No but I can get one easy enough


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Work out roughly how much water it holds, allowing for the lid to go on (remove the plunger before you start).

Grind enough coffee to give you 55-60g/L. Start at the grind setting you are currently using (can go a little coarser later if necessary). Put this in the press.

Add your boiling water to desired weight, do 1 quick NSEW stir full depth of the pot, cover & leave until it drops to ~70c.

Pour off the first 30g or so, let settle, then taste off the top with spoon intermittently. If you want to try it from a cup, when it stars tasting great fit the plunger to the lid, slide it down just low enough to seal below the spout, gently pour into mug/cup in one smooth motion, stop when you see silt migrating towards the spout.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great, thanks MWJB - this will give an honest taste of bean to see if it's for me?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

At some point during the tasting, yes, unless you're too fine and it might taste a bit charred/pruney...coarsen up a tad & try again.

Whether you will then get something you like as espresso will then depend on how you brew it as espresso.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

If you'd not seen it before...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks oursus I've seen it though a re-read was worthwhile.

As was Pergers blog posts on extraction.

I pulled a 1:2.5 in about 40 seconds - I noticed the difference. It was even brighter, very fruity - too fruity for me though I did get the sense it was getting better out of this bean.

Maybe try 1:3?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Should have added - wasn't getting any more sweetness


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks oursus I've seen it though a re-read was worthwhile.
> 
> As was Pergers blog posts on extraction.
> 
> ...


Too fruity? This is the coffee with notes of passionfruit & blackcurrant?

sure try longer (1:3), do you have scope to go finer?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha I know - I just like to be very public with my current neanderthal tastes in coffee..... but there're maturing slowly but surely.

I could go finer yes, I'll try that first as I know you boys are likely to be asleep as I try and manage 3 boys under 7 whilst Mrs G is having a lie in


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread has made me realise that I don't take the time to dial in my beans properly. Sometimes I hit on a lovely fruity shot, mostly though it is not.

I generally stick to 1.5 ratio in between 25 and 30 seconds.

I might buy a kg bag of beans, cup them and then spend a few hours getting them dialed in.

Glad there are so many people asking questions, and so many people with advice!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Just to add to what @MWJB said and in case you haven't seen this.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks salty - more good learning


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

So some experimenting over the weekend - re-reading the Perger dose, yield and time articles and most importantly the help on here - I feel like I've learnt a lot.

Really got to grips with this bean now and another Ethiopian - the penny has dropped re trying different yields and I'm starting to notice taste notes for the first time.

Probably not the bean for me though the odd Saturday afternoon long black in the garden might be nice.

Thanks again guys - much appreciated


----------

